
TensorFlow as a Service - hurrycane
https://cloud.google.com/ml/
======
daveloyall
I could not click the sign up button until I removed this
[https://github.com/StevenBlack/hosts](https://github.com/StevenBlack/hosts)
from my hosts file.

I guess some advertising infrastructure is used on google's page.

(Not that I want to sign up for this, I was just curious what questions they
would ask.)

